

Show HN: The Twitter activity of tech startups - lpcrealmadrid
https://www.socialrank.com/index/tech-startups/engagement

======
joeteplow
Why is founded in the USA listed as a criteria to be a unicorn?

------
andresbb28
This is cool! How do you determine which companies to add?

~~~
lpcrealmadrid
Thanks for checking it out! Haha that's a good question. We grabbed a master
list of the world's most valuable startups, based on WSJ's Billion Dollar
Startup Club, as well as posts on Fred Wilson's and William Mougayar's blogs
(listed at bottom of this post).

Then we realized we had a list of 300+ companies, some private, some public,
some acquired, scattered across the world, founded anywhere between 1999 to
2013. Kinda all over the place.

So we decided to filter it down for now to give it some focus: i) founded
after 2006, ii) founded in the USA, and iii) private. The list quickly shrunk
to 86.

Deciding to keep it to the USA was tough, but we noticed many high-profile
startups abroad don't exactly use Twitter very actively, so including them
might skew the #'s.

Here's our current list:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ue2UAoKaGf32rGewLXWe...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ue2UAoKaGf32rGewLXWe9xRKNai-
Lxf4d36pFVCd0jk/edit#gid=0)

Sources: [http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-
club](http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-club)
[http://avc.com/2013/11/the-billion-dollar-valuation-
club/](http://avc.com/2013/11/the-billion-dollar-valuation-club/)
[http://startupmanagement.org/2014/04/20/the-global-
unicorns-...](http://startupmanagement.org/2014/04/20/the-global-unicorns-
universe/)

